# aeroponics or hydroponics



## cali-high (Nov 29, 2006)

hi
im a beginner to growing but i would like to get a hydroponic or aeroponic sytem which is easier. i also found a nice system on ebay link is below.


eBay: TURBOGARDEN AEROPONIC HYDROPONIC SYSTEM FREE SHIP (item 7755503007 end time Dec-24-06 17:38:50 PST)


well tell me if its the right choice for me. and i know you guys can help me alog the way. also if you know where i can get one of these cheaper please tell me.

is this good for a beginner?

cheers 
cali-high


----------



## MightyBuddha (Nov 29, 2006)

Dude I just bought a system similar to this but only for 10 pots with 30 gallon res. I think the concept and design are good and the price can't be beat. Been building my grow room this week and prepping seeds so I will know, and post, my results.

eBay: 12 Plant Aeroponic Hydroponic Complete Compact System (item 140053671984 end time Dec-15-06 20:13:27 PST)


----------



## double_toke (Nov 29, 2006)

my very first grow ever was with one that looked like that but it was a hydroponic drip-kit. the kit ended up working very well. if you go from growing in soil to growing in some type of hydro system you will see how big the plants get at such an early age. the only problem i ran into with the kit was once the plants started hitting about 3 weeks old the roots in the reservoir started getting matted together, and eventually shaping the form of the res. the bad part about that was i had 6 plants in the kit and only one turned out to be female, so i had to cut the roots from the other plants away from the female roots. other than that you should have a good grow with those kits.


----------



## MightyBuddha (Nov 29, 2006)

double - what kind of lighting were you using?


----------



## MightyBuddha (Nov 29, 2006)

Dude I am fucking moron... I didn't look at that listing very close. I got the same drip kit for 10 pots. I am very interested in your methods... what type of nutes, lights, etc?


----------



## burningthehousedown (Nov 30, 2006)

I built my own for less, using fogger heads instead of spray nozzles. I think the item description is pretty vauge as to what they are actually going to sell you for the ammount stated. It could be ANY timer (you should use a repeat cycle timer in an areoponic setup), the depth of the actual "grow tub" seems awefully small. You will either have to continually prune your roots or force flower early.


----------



## cali-high (Nov 30, 2006)

well ill look today for another system then and tell me if its a good one


----------



## I_Wana_stay_hi (Dec 1, 2006)

I have just purchased a few of the Aerojet 6 tray systems. I am very excited to get them rolling. Has anyone had any experiences with the Aerojet systems? I have heard that the spray nozles tend to clog. Any experiences or imput. Also anyone using Fox Farm for hydro or Aero?

stay hi


----------



## burningthehousedown (Dec 2, 2006)

I_Wana_stay_hi said:


> I have just purchased a few of the Aerojet 6 tray systems. I am very excited to get them rolling. Has anyone had any experiences with the Aerojet systems? I have heard that the spray nozles tend to clog. Any experiences or imput. Also anyone using Fox Farm for hydro or Aero?
> 
> stay hi


The spray nozzles may clog depending on what kind of nute's used. I am running a 200 mesh inline filter between my resevoir and pump to catch anything that may clog the spray heads. It is alot easier to clean a screen then spray heads. I know you can find them locally at most RV dealers or online at dripworks.


----------



## I_Wana_stay_hi (Dec 10, 2006)

burningthehousedown said:


> The spray nozzles may clog depending on what kind of nute's used. I am running a 200 mesh inline filter between my resevoir and pump to catch anything that may clog the spray heads. It is alot easier to clean a screen then spray heads. I know you can find them locally at most RV dealers or online at dripworks.


Thanks Burningdown
Can you give me any tips with nutes. What are you using. I was thinking about using fox farm, but have decided against it due to the fact that being organic, it has larger particles that will clogg heads, (so I have been told) What do you use. Also how often do you do a system flush. Do you flush when you add nutes ? Please fill me in with any help you can


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm into aerophonics and use Pure Blend Pro. When you switch to the "bloom" also add CalMag at 5ml per gallon. No sprayer blockages.

Vi


----------



## Educated_Black_Man (Feb 3, 2007)

What exactly is aerophonics


----------



## kazmosik24 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am new to the aeroponic systems and like how they perform. I have build my own system, I am using 360degree sprayers on a manifold that i made out ot 1/2 in PVC pipe. I made a lil website to illustrate my setup. there is a reference to how to build the sprayer manifold. You can see this at
Homemade Aeroponics System | You want it, I can design it. 
If anybody has any pointers or comments please dont hesitate to tell me. I am liking the fogger system rather than sprayers but i utilize wut i got. I like the idea of the filter i really need to get one what would you reccommend using in my aeroponics system. 
It seens to be working very well so far. Ill post more picks as i go along with the project. If any one has any ideas to add to the site please let me know im always up for suggestions.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am going to be buying the 8 plant drip hydrosystem.... comes with 8 pots 2gallon i think and a 40 gallon res i think... it should work nicley... im getting two 600watt lights with motorized tracks the system should work nicley i can keep the lights nice and close with the aircooled reflector... cant wait


----------



## ViRedd (Feb 14, 2007)

CaliHigh ...

I opened up your link in the first post. I grow in an identical TurboGarden. I started out with the 14 plant unit using the Deep Water Culture method. The Turbo Garden can be ordered three different ways ... DWC, Aero or Drip. 

After growing in it for a few years, I modified it into an aero system. I ordered a blank, undrilled top, then drilled six holes to accomadate six, three-inch net pots. Using the DWC method with 14 plants, I would yield up to 13 ounces of quality bud per grow. Now that I'm only growing six plants ... the yield is still around 13 ounces per grow. Fewer plants get more light ... plus the aero system just is a lot more healthy for the roots. 

Vi


----------



## santasslave (Feb 22, 2007)

do hydroponics and aeroponics reduce the amount of time required to flower a plant?


----------



## FreePhx (Feb 22, 2007)

They grow bigger and thicker faster, but they do not get older quicker.
nope...


----------



## panheadcharlie (Mar 31, 2007)

good morn people . Ive been wanting to go to hydro , and there isnt a single grower around my neighbor hood to guide me.so what i need is info. so far ive collected 5 5gal buckets 4 baskets tubing ,adapters for buckets ,pumps what kind of med. should i use, fogger or drip, any info would be very helpful,ive been doing soil. but when ya germinate 10 seeds out of a pack and 7 turns out to male 2 was bi sexual and 1 females i think its time to try hydro .any info would be very helpful .........chuck . they was white rhino


----------



## lando421 (Mar 31, 2007)

word on the street says DWC (hydro) is comparable to the aeroponic setup, provided there are enough airstones.

aero will usually be better due to the large levels of oxygen and nutes.

There are tons of tutorials on DIY aeroponics and hydroponics, which are very easy to setup and maintain, and work the same as the expensive units, if built properly.


----------



## Soda Pop (Apr 1, 2007)

FreePhx said:


> They grow bigger and thicker faster, but they do not get older quicker.
> nope...


Well said.lol.


----------



## panheadcharlie (Apr 2, 2007)

Soda Pop said:


> Well said.lol.


 soda pup whats the matter did he bust your bubble .


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll add a few things. I saw those big exspensive $600-800 aero setup and said screw it an built my own. I scaled it down from 32 site to a 28 site for more grow room per plant. Aero is amazing at 3-1 growth compared to soil.At 9 days all my clones are 9 inches and fat stocky green. Veg will be 2 weeks then 4-5 weeks flower then do it again.My home made version cost me about $165 with the pump and air stone setup. I run a 1000gph subermersible pump with sprayers on 24 hours. I have the pump in a filter bag and found that using powder nutes is a bad idea in aer setups as I clogged sprayers the 2 nd day and went out and bought better ones for 60 cents each and only use my Fox Farm liquid nutes now.My setup is in my gallery and my grow journel which is here
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/9363-ok-first-aero-grow-journel.html
more pics in the galleries.


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Mar 2, 2009)

homemade is the way to go.i built a bubbleponic sstem for 40 bucks


----------



## whatapothead (Mar 2, 2009)

x420 you realize how old this thread was?


----------



## YellaBytch420 (Jun 29, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> x420 you realize how old this thread was?


The Question still remains...........

Aero or Hydro???

Which is the least maintaince and most efficient(lighting/wattage)???


----------



## thelastride67 (Jun 29, 2009)

follow fletch he he'll point you right.... an no question aero0ponic=== cut almmost two weeks off of any "fast" hydro flower time


----------



## trichometoker (Jun 29, 2009)

my vote goes to aero. its getting a constant supply of air and nutes .compared to the flood and drain hydro systems there is much less to worry about due to the simplicity of most aero set-ups.

as far as lighting i would go with either 400w HPS or hella CFLs. just depends on how much smace you have and how many plants at the time


----------



## trichometoker (Jun 29, 2009)

oh and lastride67 its nice to see another midwest grower on here


----------



## enjoytheday (Aug 30, 2009)

trichometoker said:


> oh and lastride67 its nice to see another midwest grower on here


Great thread. I'm doing first SoG grow.Question, can I go straight to flower with clones they should be large 8-9". Or best to get a few roots first then hit with flower nutes. When do I replenish nutes? Yea, I'm a total noob.

TIA


----------



## maddr101 (Sep 24, 2009)

hey guys just curious, a lot of you have expirence in the hydro and the aero systems overall which one is the better buy or build or are they basically the same in terms of yield, maintenance etc


----------

